# I caught my Biggest flathead of the year.



## flathunter

Been a long dry spell, but I am pleased with this fish..Mellon and myself hit the scioto And was hoping for a decent fish..The action was slow..I had a nice fish on and it thru the hook, within seconds I saw my other rod go down and the fight was on..This fish was caught on fresh cut shad, gamma 8/0 Circle hook, Ugly Stik Tiger rod, and a Abu 7000 reel..And that was really it for the night. Bryan caught a channel cat at daybreak, and also took a long nap..The white objects in the picture is fog. The fish was 25.5-lbs...It's been a couple years since I have broke 25-lbs on the river, and I am very thankfull that I caught this fish! And as always it was released.


----------



## peple of the perch

nice flathead


----------



## crappiebub

nice fish Jack. Off to a good start.


----------



## flathunter

Mellon sleeping the night away.


----------



## misfit

damn jack.you musta lost 200 pounds on that diet  
the pic makes that fish look bigger than 25.but none the less,nice fish,and i'm glad to see you finally hooked up with a good one


----------



## leckig

does it mean Mellon will carry the sinkers next time?

Congratulation!


----------



## TheKing

Now that's a fish.


----------



## bill_gfish

Nice fish Jacko. Glad to see things picking up. Did your sidekick catch anything? Prob. not even the bait. You should have slapped him upside his mellon head.
On second look I see that fish got your knuckle a bit, right hand ring finger. Battle scars, ain't they great.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Guys, you could have told me that fish was 40# & I'd beleive it. I was thinking Jack, we should have reweighed it. Great time, had a blast. This fish was caught 30 seconds after Jack lost the 1st one.

COLD...... OH my God, was it cold. At around 4AM I was curled up in the fetal position behind my chair on the rocks trying to block the wind.

Jack deserves this fish.


----------



## Fishman

Congrats Jack! Glad to see ya finally got yourself one bigger than Mellons. We knew ya had it in ya! Wish I could of been there, but we all know that goes *looks at someone whom will remain nameless*


----------



## misfit

> Did your sidekick catch anything?


 from the looks of the pic,i'd say he limited out on ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's


----------



## Predator225

WAY TO BREAK THE DRY SPELL!!!! It looks like evryone's luck may be improving. I hope there are more for all of us before the end of the season!


----------



## Doctor

Very nice fish Jack,

I would have bet that was a 35# fish, just goes to show what camera angle can do for a picture, still a very clean looking Flathead.

Doc


----------



## dip

nice fizish jakkal


----------



## flathunter

Just thought of something. If Bryan had caught this fish, he would be talking all kinds of smack!..But I wont do that  However all I have heard this year is "I HAVE CAUGHT A BIGGER FLAT THAN YOU THIS YEAR"....Somebody better pick up the pace, or they will carring all the rodholders, and wearing a Cleveland Browns hat next year  But instead of the rod holders, I think a Browns tee shirt and hat would be better.


----------



## H2O Mellon

As Paul Harvey would say NOW FOR THE REST OF TEH STPRY:

For the last 3 years, yes 3 years worth of bank fishing, Jack has always fished on the left side, no matter where we were, just as the sun comes every morning, the moon comes up at nigh, I fish on the right, he fished on the left. So when I get in Jacks driveway this morning he says "I want to fish the right side". Guess where the fish came from....... Yeap thats right the RIGHT side.

So actually I should be able to claim 1/2 that fish, so we'll split the weight just over 12 1/2 pounds each, which means I still have the biggest LEGIT Flathad between us this year.


----------



## flathunter

Sorry buddy, that dont float!.If you remember right after I caught that fish, you packed up and moved to the right of ME!


----------



## katfish

Way to go Jack!
Glad to see the big flathead.


----------



## RiverRat

Nice Fish Jackster...way to go!!

As for the RIGHT and Left side thing..im a firm believer myself...i ALWAYS fish the down stream side of whom ever im fishing with.....dang cant believe i told that secret..lol.

Scott


----------



## flathunter

Yea I usually give Mellon head, the downsteam side..But I decided enough is enough...


----------



## flathunter

Did some work on the pic.


----------



## H2O Mellon

No, actually Jack has put me through hell on the right side @ "The Rock Cliff", so I expect now he'll take the right side permentally so now I'm ready to fish the rock cliff. So Jack, when we going back to the rocks? I got the left side!


----------



## flathunter

Sounds good buddy..But, If you want me on the right side all the time, you may never catch another fish!


----------



## H2O Mellon

Your still behind on total # of fish..... dont forget that. 

PS- I wont tell anyone that you caught that flathead on a nightcrawler fishing for channels, your secret is safe with me.


----------



## Doctor

Are you guys fishing current or non-current on the Scioto river, just wondered with no rain if it is dead water?


----------



## flathunter

Bryann, I have caught 4 more flats than you this year, I have kept a log..You still have time to catch up.


----------



## flathunter

Current areas for the most part Doc...Last night the river was coming up and I had to use 8-oz no roll to hold.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Dang, man I cant get anything past you. I've caught more channels right? Plus I've caught the biggest turtle.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Doc, 

I wish it was dead water. Theres been a pretty strong current there the last couple time. This time 8oz was holding where ever you thre out.


----------



## flathunter

2005 Flatheads.

Jack-13 fish

25.5-lbs
16.5-bs
13.5-lbs
13.-lbs
12-lbs

The other 8 fish were under 10-lbs

Bryan-10 fish

21.2-lbs
15.0-lbs
12.0-lbs
12.0-lbs

The other 6 fish were under 10-lbs

I have not kept track of the channels, but Brayn has caught more channels than me.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Hey Jack you did (honestly) forget one. I caught a 12 lb Flat from the Rockcliff. I think the one you are coutning in From "The Other Side".

I cna say that I've lsot more big ones than you. I've lsot more & caught the biggest turtle, where does that put me?


----------



## flathunter

Another pic of my fish.


----------



## flathunter

Bryan I updated our stats per your request.


----------



## RiverRat

8 oz. to hold bottom...GEEZ US..thats unreal, what ever happend to that big "slack water" deep spot Jack? Dont you guys fish it anymore...you know the one your 2 biggest flatheads came from!


I like the last picture the best, bring out the true greens and yellows of a Scioto river flatty!!

Scott


----------



## flathunter

Scott the spot we were fishing last night is where I caught my 2 biggest from, it's just that the flood back in January have changed things on the ole river quite a bit down here..LOL..It turned my other slack water spot that was at least 18-20ft deep into a sand bar.


----------



## mrfishohio

Nice fish, you called it that you would bust a big one too.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Yes he did JIm, but we've been sayign that every weekend since May


----------



## katfish

Way to go Jack!

I am glad to see all your hard work paying off with a big flathead.

Does this mean that Mellon is pack mule?


----------



## flathunter

Mellon may be an ass, bit I dont know about a mule!


----------



## truck

Congrats  nice job on the flat!


----------



## BuckeyeTom

Hey man, you've lost so much weight, I'm not sure I'd recognize you in person,lol.

I crossed the bridge the other night coming from Deer Creek Lake and the fog was way too thick to see if you guys were down there. I guess you were...Good fish man!


----------



## Cat Mazter

Its about time Big Guy. Congrats to you my friend.
Cat Mazter


----------



## bronzebackyac

Awesome fish Jack.
They must have turned on this weekend in the river. My buddies caught some nice ones north of town. One 24lb, one 11lb and several nice channels All one gills and goldies.


----------



## H2O Mellon

No way Robby. We still have over 1 month of Flathead fishing. There is a 40# in there w/ my name on it, not to mention a Gama 8/0 circle hook


----------



## dip

well if the CLOWN POSSE can catch one then anyone can catch one. too bad i can't git my sidekick to hit the river with me and nobody else will fish w/me. guess i'll have to drag my boat up thar and hawg all the fish!


----------



## flathunter

I think dipster is scared to fish with Mellon and me, he knows he is invited anytime.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Do you blame him? I mean good lord, think of how we feel usually afterwards. Plus if what you told me is true about Dip and what goes on if he catches you sleeping, man I want him to stay away


----------



## bill_gfish

> too bad i can't git my sidekick to hit the river with me


Man what the heck you talkin about. I just said last night something about hitting the river and dont remember a response either way. Got a pm today and when I asked when I get "before december". Geesh, some peoples kids.


----------



## dip

okay junior, i got a truck, a boat, and over 3 weeks vacation left...... the ball is in YOUR court. you tell me "PARTNER"


----------



## flathunter

3 weeks vaction left??? MAN THAT MUST BE NICE...I only get two weeks all year.


----------



## RiverRat

Man i wish i had that much time left to take...burnt my 2 weeks during the warm days.

I get 3 weeks next year...12 days per vacation....YEE HAW!!

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon

I get a fari amount of vacation, but w/ 3 kids, espically the two yar old twins, it tends to eat away @ your time off! My wife usually stays home w/ them, but she wasnt allowed to miss anytime for the 1st 6 months @ her job. I think I now have 3 1/2 days "Flex" time left.


----------



## Fishman

H2O Mellon said:


> PS- I wont tell anyone that you caught that flathead on a nightcrawler fishing for channels, your secret is safe with me.



LOL! Well played


----------



## H2O Mellon

You think I'm kidding? He caught this on his 3rd pole that he had out, with a 2/0 eagle claw hook & a gob of nightcrawlers. It really battled him & his Zebco 33 classic & his Zebco Classic rod.


----------



## flathunter

Still mad at me for catching a bigger fish than you, huh buddy?..Like my signature?


----------



## peon

mellon.. was it that snoopy pole he has ????


----------



## H2O Mellon

Actually truth be told it was his Spongebob pole!


----------



## RiverRat

Mellon, I feel for ya buddy..my wife stays home with our 2 boys(9 & 11yrs old)....all i have to say is im going fishing..she just asks what DAY are you coming back....LOL.


We all know nightcrawlers & chickenlivers are the top 2 bait choices for big cats...hehehe.


Scott


----------



## Jackfish

Congrats on the fish - glad to see your luch has changed


----------

